# Holiday Appartments!



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

You book a holiday 
You pay them money to stay in thier appartmetns
You go to your appartment
You then have to complaing because 








Your freezer looks like this and








Your bath looks like this!!!

Grrrrr makes you so angry! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Because??


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

because???


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I'm confused as well? You haven't written why you have to complain?


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

No parking?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

can you not see the pictures or am I being to picky and not wanting to bath in a filthy bath and put my food in a filthy freezer?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Just checked on my laptop and they come up, the pics aren't coming on my phone! 

Looks absolutely disgusting, I wouldn't have stayed there if you paid me!


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> can you not see the pictures or am I being to picky and not wanting to bath in a filthy bath and put my food in a filthy freezer?


Oh lol i cant c ne pics...using iphoney tho...put the review and pics up on tripadviser...save others... How long you there for? Guess a trip to the supermarkets in order - some marigolds and bleach strength cleaning products ..if you want a clean stay.... Or can you change apartments?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Just noticed that the top half of your head comes up on the laptop too, usually can just see a chin! ha ha ha!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm glad some one has seen the pics as I was starting to feel like I was going insane- well even more so! lol either that or beginning to think I was high matanance! lol


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Just noticed that the top half of your head comes up on the laptop too, usually can just see a chin! ha ha ha!


me?? lol


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Name and shame!!!!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed that the top half of your head comes up on the laptop too, usually can just see a chin! ha ha ha!
> ...


Yeah quite funny, seen a few posts by you and always wondered, 'why does she only show her chin?' ha ha ha, silly iphone!


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

richieshore said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


Lol thas all i c too... Chin with no eyes or hair


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

well guys u must have the iphone3g because I can see everything with my iPhone 4! lol 
do I have a nice chin lol


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Trip advisor (with a pinch of salt, not everybody is happy with anything) all the way. Did you not get photo's etc first? We rented a house with 11 of us a few years back, got there and they had removed one of the bathrooms leaving us with 1 between 11 and a downstairs loo, luckily we didn't have a curry night.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

That's disgusting! (not you John.)

I think I would have left the apartment immediately and demanded an explanation as to why the apartment was so filthy.
I hop you got a refund.
Where is this hell hole? Sounds like a topic for 'Holidays from Hell.'


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> well guys u must have the iphone3g because I can see everything with my iPhone 4! lol
> do I have a nice chin lol


3gS actually, I'm still waiting for the white iphone4 - using the tapatalk app though? and a lovely chin of course.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

richieshore said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > well guys u must have the iphone3g because I can see everything with my iPhone 4! lol
> ...


haha yea, me 2, me 2, your chin looks fine where it is, dont go modding it


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was going to wait for the White iPhone but just couldn't wait so opped for the black - but once u have a protective case the colour don't matter 

I was thinking about buying some new wheels for my chin lol


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

eeeeugh what a fucking stinkhole. I hope you complained and insisted upon being moved?

Charlie


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Don't go on holiday to Wales next time!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG Bobbie, did you stay in accomodation with those like that or is that what you were offered? 

As for your chin, :lol: ... don't go giving this lot of ladz ideas - you know how the male mind works! :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

this was before we got moved to a slightly swanky caravan - but to be honest the whole site was crap even to the point they didn't have rib eye steak so I had to have sirloin lol which was like a slice of bacon was that thin !!! lol

we were at a haven holiday park - so u think they would be good!!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> this was before we got moved to a slightly swanky caravan - but to be honest the whole site was crap even to the point they didn't have rib eye steak so I had to have sirloin lol which was like a slice of bacon was that thin !!! lol
> 
> we were at a haven holiday park - so u think they would be good!!


They didn't have rib eye? Christ, I won't eat anything but fillet!

You were at a haven holiday park so you would think they were good?? Ha ha ha, I wouldn't, I would expect them to be this bad if not worse! I thought all holiday parks were well known for being terrible? Oh well, at least now you know, just a shame you had to suffer first!


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I was going to go to a haven park last weekend but changed my mind after reading some reviews on trip advisor. Are they really that bad? I didn't want to risk it with young kids!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

richieshore said:


> They didn't have rib eye? Christ, I won't eat anything but fillet!


Then you sir are missing out on some delicious meats :wink: Fillet has the texture, but less flavour than other cuts


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

personally i like a nice rump


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Me too, I like a nice romp also


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Me too, I like a nice romp also


I was talking about steak! :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't have rib eye? Christ, I won't eat anything but fillet!
> ...


Correct Fillet virtually fat free and thus a lack of flavour, dries quickly under the cooking process but has a lovely texture. If you eat it over medium rare then you are a clueless mofo who chooses by price rather than cut.

Rump, very eratic cut, tons of flavour but again because it is made up of 5 muscles over medium rare they start to twist up and lose all tenderness.

Sirloin, boring cut in my opinion, its like the reliable office worker will.

Rib eye, is by far the best particularly the coarse meat on the side which gets its extra flavour from the marrow in the bone. Apparently you shouldn't have below medium to allow the soft fats to melt (thats the marbling you can see) but I still go Medium rare.

However my fave is flash steaks, currently Jamie Oliver is doing them too. V nice.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I have tried other steaks of course, just always prefer the taste of the fillet, I'm more of a pork man to be honest anyway.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Problem with steak is the inconsistency with cooking. I'm generally a medium-rare, but often that comes as an just-not-cooked-in-the-middle. Which just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

denTTed said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


I went to get a steak the other day, tried to get a rib eye on your recommendation, but the fishmonger informed me that Tuna don't have ribeye's!!!

Oh and bella,... pretty little chin in IMHO!!


----------

